# Sig Op newbie wants BMQ this summer!



## Mojo Magnum (25 Jul 2005)

I am a new Sig Op recruit.  I have completed all my testing and passed.  My recruiting office tells me I will be merit listed either today or tomorrow.  After reading several threads at this site I have learnt that there is some type of "direct hire" in play now and that applicants for distressed trades are not merit listed at all.  Supposedly vacancies are being filled as they come up.  All I know is I want to get to BMQ this summer.  Can anyone shed a little light on this for me?  If in fact I have been merit listed, will I get to BMQ this summer?  I have read that August is full, September is filling fast and October is the last month for this summer.

can anyone clarify or confirm the above?

Thanx

Mojo.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (2 Aug 2005)

sorry guys,
I should have posted this in the new recruit section.

Mojo


----------



## Lerick (2 Aug 2005)

jussssssssssssss wait LoL....


----------



## Mojo Magnum (26 Sep 2005)

Sig Op newbie got BMQ.  I'm flying out to St. Jean this Saturday. 

Just wanted to say thanx to all the army.ca regulars who've taken the time to answer questions.  I think your time spent here is making a huge contribution to the recruiting process.    

Great job guys.


----------

